# Having 8GB of RAM and still using virtual memory.



## csgoplayer471 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello.
When I play Grand Theft Auto 5, I need to use virtual memory. I cant play without it because then the game crashes. I have 8GB of RAM which should be enough. Is it normal to use virtual memory while having 8GB of RAM?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It is normal, but if you're a serious gamer, double it to 16GB if board allows.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

16GB is the new standard for gaming for modern AAA titles though 8GB is enough for that particular game. If you're rig is actually hard crashing it would indicate a different problem.


----------

